# Garmin 60CSx GPS question/help



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Cabela's has this gps on sale for $219 regularly $449 which includes the Topo 2008 DVD. I have NEVER used one, but have been contemplating getting one since I will be hunting mulies in the wilderness areas up north this year. Will be out on several pre-season scouting trips so thought this might come in handy to help me find my way back easier to the spots I like.

Anyone have some experience with this particular unit? How difficult are they to learn? Worth the money? Is the Topo thingy useful? Thanks for any info guys/gals!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I've never used that specific unit but Garmin is my brand of choice, and the topo maps are very useful when you are in new areas. That seems to be a very good price too!


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

I have the 60Csx and love it. Very easy to use and get to know. Definately get the topo's and a good sized memory card. I have all of the western U.S downloaded on mine. You can't beat that price.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks much for the input guys! Looks like I'll go pick it up after your comments and a bit more research. :mrgreen:


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I repalced my Garmin Vista with one and really like the color. The topo maps are great but highways (I-15 for one) are not always accurate. It takes a little time to learn the different menus but that is the same with any unit. 

The price is better than I have ever seen. I haven't used othe brands of GPS units so can't comment on comparison but if I didn't already have mine, I would go get one at this price.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

i also thought about gettin one of those too, so i'd love to hear from people that have them as well. Need one for huntin out of the airboat. My dad's got one with a radio for weather and talkin with others and all that other jazz, but it was pricey!


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

I've used my 60CSx for, let's see, two or three years, and I like it a lot. No problems with it whatsoever, and the accuracy is always within just a few feet — usually under seven or eight. The battery life is reasonable, the case is durable and satellite reception isn't bothered too much by trees, heavy clouds, canyons, etc., like some GPS I've used. Lots of features, syncs up to my computer — I'd recommend it any day. There's a learning curve with it, but then again, it's fun to just play around with, so learning is easy.

As for the $449 list price, don't fall for it. It's a two- or three-year old product, and the price has fallen steadily as newer models have come out. Just checked and REI has them on sale right now for $199.99 — $20 cheaper than Cabellas.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Great info, thanks HunterGeek. I'll be picking one up soon! :mrgreen:


----------

